# Bhejane Game Farm Report



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Bhejane 2*

The view from the lapa to the bar in farm house. Here I hunt my first couples of " springbockjes ":wink:

View attachment 277482


View attachment 277483


The lapa and long table where we sat by the evening meals when my other german hunting friends arrived the farm.

View attachment 277484


After the meal by talking what happened by day.

View attachment 277485


View attachment 277486


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Bhejane 3*

The butchery with workers, Averel and Wilhelm.
Here can every biltong hunter made his worst or biltong.

View attachment 277487


View attachment 277488


View attachment 277489


The slaughter place with my hanging nyala.

View attachment 277490


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Bhejane 4*

One of the blinds in the mountains, at this place came zebra, gemsbock, mountain reedbuck and eland in. The blind is around 20 meter from the water pont situated and four meter higher, this is ideal because the animals smelled no cent.

View attachment 277498


View attachment 277499


View attachment 277500


Inside the blind

View attachment 277501


The sight to the water pont through a shooting window.

View attachment 277502


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Bhejane 5*

Here the sight around the blind through the windows. All around are mountains and the hunter can see very early if any animal is coming in.

View attachment 277505



View attachment 277506



View attachment 277507



View attachment 277508



Some gemsbucks came, but unfortunately not close enough for a shoot.


View attachment 277510


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

*Bhejane 6*

Two other blinds. 

From the elevated blind I hunted the ostrich and blesbock.
Shooting distance 20 to 24 meter.

View attachment 277543


View attachment 277544


This blind is made from a old water damp, my friend hunted here his gemsbock

View attachment 277541


View attachment 277542


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice photos Frank - wanderlust comes up again :tongue:

Enjoyed the beer, "German Bratwurst", your stories and pics during our meeting yesterday evening. :darkbeer:

As always a nice get together. :wink:


----------



## texas south paw (Apr 12, 2005)

Great pictures and story. What part of South Africa were you hunting?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The small Karoo is situated around in the middle from Georg and Port Elizabeth, this is in the western Cape close to the border of eastern Cape. If you will search for the area on a map, you must take a look for Willowmore.
Nice area for a sight seeing trip at the garden route and afterward a hunt. The warthogs are very big in body there but the tusks are not so big like in the limpopo area because the field is more stony.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Frank,

Awesome pictures.

I just got back from Thabazimbi.

Had to go and kill a couple of jackal. Pitty I could not join you this year.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I also regret that we not can hunt together this year.
Maybe it will work next year. If I have my trophys, 3 shoulder mount from this year and 2 from a earlier hunt ( 1 blue wildebeest and 1 red hartebeest ), I can make plans for next year. This wil be a great crate and also great money:wink:
I think, if I get the bill, you can hear my jackal yowl to South Africa !!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

At last nice pics Frank I like the setup can you please send the details Thanks Hendrik


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I would also like the details if you don't mind Frank. How far is this farm from Port Elizabeth. Nice photo's, I like the place. I always drive through the small Karoo and would like to hunt and spend a few days there. I am down in the Eastern Cape every December, and would like to give the place a go.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

All the detail, phone number and prices you can find at my second web-site : www.Huntingworld.de
From P.E. is the farm 250 Km also from Georg, between Steytlerville and Willowmore at the R329.
Here the postal address and phone number.
PK 1
Fullarton
Fullarton 6446
Phone : 044 9231816

My site is under construction and I will use this to make commercial for hunting farms, Outfitter and Taxidermy in S.A. I hope this is a good idea.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Today I got some pictures taken from my wife by her walk and stalk with a camers.

View attachment 278620


In opposite to our camp

View attachment 278621


In the open field

View attachment 278622


View attachment 278624


At the way home to the tent camp

View attachment 278625


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here a sundown

View attachment 278629


We have more and more of photos from the nature and I can not stop myself to look at them.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Looks like you had a very lekker time. There's nothing better than a couple of weeks in the bush.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

spatan said:


> Looks like you had a very lekker time. There's nothing better than a couple of weeks in the bush.
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:


How about a couple of months in the bush? :wink:

Caracal - you make me envious! very nice shots and congrats on the great trophies!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> How about a couple of months in the bush? :wink:
> 
> Caracal - you make me envious! very nice shots and congrats on the great trophies!!!


Thank you James !!

Let me know If you go for a couple of month in the bush, I will stay directly with you. In 1998 I was for five weeks only with bow and arrow in Alaskas wilderness, this was a unforgettably time, no voices of wifes, only one time per week changing the underpants :embara: Ohh I miss this time in the bush :wink:


----------

